# 2017 Premier Hatch 0-60 (BNR Tuned)



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Just a quick video of my 0-60, for people looking at the BNR tune. Car is a Premier, so, they’re all autos. This has the engine and the trans tune. Courtesy of Jerry, @ BNR. 

Notice the traction control light blinking. There was no launch technique. This is just smash and go. 


https://youtu.be/Y6Au7V4D5Yc

https://youtu.be/F5-Aqkwl4VE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Overbuilt (Jan 13, 2017)

Is that around 8 seconds or so? What octane you running?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Overbuilt said:


> Is that around 8 seconds or so? What octane you running?


Chevron 91. I didn’t time it. I’ll tell you where the car really flies, and that’s on the highway. It’s scary fast on the highway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Did you by any chance record the same on the stock tune?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> Did you by any chance record the same on the stock tune?


No, I didn’t even think about it. It’s been tuned for a few weeks, now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Overbuilt (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm looking forward to getting my hatchback tuned as well. I went with Trifecta Performance.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CruzeTech said:


> No, I didn’t even think about it. It’s been tuned for a few weeks, now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Maybe next time.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

It’s a great tune. And I love the auto stop removed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MilitantNarwhal (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm so jealous! I have the exact same car, but don't have $650 laying around. I heard BNR has had Black Friday sales in the past, and I *might* be able to convince my wife to let me spend $550. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Without a launch, it seems like not much happens until 3000rpm then all **** (and the front tires) breaks loose. 
If you wanted to launch it I bet you'd take a second or more off the 0-60.

Watch this guy's 0-20 time. Then watch how leisurely his car accelerates in 3rd gear compared to CruzeTech's. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxOPjspDez4


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Post updated with a second video. Second video, traction control and stability control, turned off. Slight power brake, which basically just smoked the tires. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

